# Aux. Switch Wires



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

I have an 07 F350 6.0L with 4 aux switches and brake controller built in. In my manual it tells me that the power wires for each switch are behind the glove box.. I cant find them anywhere. I would think they would be right there.. Can not find them. there are no dead end wire's behind glove box.. could they be else where??


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

ive got an 06 which im assuming is the same as yours. they are behind the fuse box under the steering wheel behind that panel you remove by your knees. theres 3 or 4 screws you remove and that whole thing comes out. theres some cut wires sitting in there in a harness for you to tap into. i dont remember exactly how its set up in there as i installed mine over a year ago. hopefully someone else can help ya better but this should get you started. so a search on here. i believe theres some more info on it


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

above the e brake pedal 4 wires with shrink tubing on them. switch 1 and 2 are 20 amp and 3 and 4 are 10 if i remember correctly.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

54powerwagon;1105868 said:


> above the e brake pedal 4 wires with shrink tubing on them. switch 1 and 2 are 20 amp and 3 and 4 are 10 if i remember correctly.


I installed mine myself so you plug the harness into the fuse box. The blank wires you hook up to are above the ebrake pedal like stated but should remove the fuse panel to get to em easier usually. Found my install instructions. Colors and wha t they correspond to are as follows:
aux 1 30 amp orange/light green
aux 2 30amp orange
aux 3 10amp orange/yellow
aux 4 10amp orange/light blue

Its all very easy to do once you find the cut wires with black shrink wrap on the tips. Let us know if ya need anymore help


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Shaunnshelly: Let me know if you have not found them...I have a pic on my camera somewhere I can post for you of them poking out if it's helpful.


----------



## OHSIX6OH (Nov 4, 2010)

I had a few pictures from another sight saved for when I did the high idle mod. Hope this helps.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q117.pdf

Here you go...


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The Ford Upfitter Switch option was a great idea. Too bad they made the actual ends of the wiring harness so hard to find. Even when you know exactly where they are, they're a bear to find! Well worth the effort though.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 2011 F-350 and they are in the same place. There are also pass through wires on the drivers side. They are a bear to reach as they are right behind the fuse box and very short.


----------

